# Sold New. VF250 L 25k 1 available



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Just had a new Yamaha VF250L come available 25k plus rigging it will not last long.


----------



## never enuff (Jan 11, 2008)

paragod said:


> Just had a new Yamaha VF250L come available 25k plus rigging it will not last long.


iS THIS STILL AVAILABLE?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

paragod said:


> Just had a new Yamaha VF250L come available 25k plus rigging it will not last long.


Sold


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

paragod, which dealership are you at, know it's near conroe, I'm starting to shop for a gently used outboard for a winter project


----------

